# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  محرر موقع الكاف اون لاين جلفوطي قذر لكنه بليد

## مرهف

*مدثر كاريكا ليس مرشحاً ضمن افضل عشرة لاعبين
نعم ليس مرشحاً وانما حشره ضمن العشرة لاعبين مجرد تزوير بغباء
اوالمحرر بليد ادخله بدون قصد
تابعوا
...
*

----------


## مرهف

*ثاني اثنين لا خيار ثالث لهما كما دقق الحبيب بدوي الشريف
هذا هو رابط الخبر بموقع الكاف
http://www.cafonline.com/ar-EG/NewsC...PhmXXziA%3d%3d
لو لاحظتم بان الخبر يوضح افضل عشرة لاعبين داخل القارة
وافضل عشرة يلعبون بخارج القارة
تابعوا
...
*

----------


## مرهف

*لا استبعد خيار ان يكون من صاغ الخبر ووضعه علي صدر الكاف جلفوطي قذر او زنطور متعاطف معهم
فالامر سيان لان طباع الجلافيط هي هي وان اختلف الانتماء
والخيار الثاني ان يكون المحرر بليداً بحيث لا يفرق بين من يلعب بافريقيا وخارج افريقيا
وهنا تتعاظم المصيبة حيث من العار ان يكون محرر الموقع غير متابع ولا مواكب ولا يعلم من يلعب بافريقيا او خارجها

...
*

----------


## مرهف

*كيف يصبح مدثر مرشحاً ضمن القائمتين وهو الذي لم يغادر السودان الا مع الهلال فقط ..!
..
كان علي المحرر الغبي ان لا يضعه ضمن القائمتين حتي لا ينكشف امره وجهله 
مدثر لم يلعب لنادي خارج السودان دعك من ان يلعب خارج افريقيا
فكيف لهذا المحرر الجلفوطي الزنطور الجاهل ان يحشره مع 
قائمة تضم
اندريه ايو 
ايمن عبد النور 
محمد صلاح
بيير ايمريك اوبيمينج
ساديو ماني 
سيرج اورير
سفيان الفيجولي 
يس ابراهيمي 
يايا توريه
..
ابلد من هذا المحرر واجهل منه لم تري عيناي
...

*

----------


## مرهف

*المرجو من صحفنا ان تتابع الامر وتتصل بمسئولي الكاف لاستجلاء الامر وكشف الفضيحة
...
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*معقولة بس يا زناطير مدثر مع يايا تورية


..
بالغتو وشذيتو والله 
وما سبقكم عليها جلفوط لا خارجي لا داخلي

...
*

----------


## Kajouma

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

ثاني اثنين لا خيار ثالث لهما كما دقق الحبيب بدوي الشريف
هذا هو رابط الخبر بموقع الكاف
http://www.cafonline.com/ar-EG/NewsC...PhmXXziA%3d%3d
لو لاحظتم بان الخبر يوضح افضل عشرة لاعبين داخل القارة
وافضل عشرة يلعبون بخارج القارة
تابعوا
...



القائمة الأولى تضم اللاعبين الأفارقة بصورة عامة - يعني داخل وخارج أفريقيا. يمكنك الرجوع للنسخة الإنجليزية لتأكيد ذلك. رغم رأينا في الزناطير، نهنئ كاريكا والرياضيين بصورة عامة بهذا الإنجاز غير المسبوق للاعب سوداني
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Kajouma
					

القائمة الأولى تضم اللاعبين الأفارقة بصورة عامة - يعني داخل وخارج أفريقيا. يمكنك الرجوع للنسخة الإنجليزية لتأكيد ذلك. رغم رأينا في الزناطير، نهنئ كاريكا والرياضيين بصورة عامة بهذا الإنجاز غير المسبوق للاعب سوداني



القائمتين 
قائمة لافضل لاعب يلعب بالدوريات الافريقية
والثانية لافضل لاعب يلعب خاج افريقيا
راجعناها قبل كتابة البست
النسخة الانجليزية والعربية
..
ومدثر وجوده في القائمتين خطأ وبكرة كل شيئ سيبان
...
                        	*

----------


## Kajouma

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

القائمتين 
قائمة لافضل لاعب يلعب بالدوريات الافريقية
والثانية لافضل لاعب يلعب خاج افريقيا
راجعناها قبل كتابة البست
النسخة الانجليزية والعربية
..
ومدثر وجوده في القائمتين خطأ وبكرة كل شيئ سيبان
...



هذا النص مقتبس من النص الإنجليزي بموقع الكاف ويثبت صحة الترجمة سواء أكان المترجم زنطورا أم غيره

Herewith the top 10 nominees for the two categories; African Player of the Year 2015 and African Player of the Year (Based in Africa) 2015.
The winner will be decided by votes of the Coaches or Technical Directors of the National Associations affiliated to CAF.
The awards gala will be held on Thursday, 7 January 2016 in Abuja, Nigeria.


African Player of the
André Ayew (Ghana & Swansea)
Aymen Abdennour (Tunisia & Valencia)
Mudather Eltaib Ibrahim ‘Karika’ (Sudan & El Hilal)
Mohamed Salah (Egypt & Roma)
Pierre-Emerick Aubameyang (Gabon & Borussia Dortmund)
Sadio Mané (Senegal & Southampton)
Serge Aurier (Cote d’Ivoire & Paris Saint Germain)
Sofiane Feghouli (Algeria & Valencia)
Yacine Brahimi ( Algeria & Porto)
Yaya Touré (Cote d’Ivoire & Manchester City)
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Kajouma
					

القائمة الأولى تضم اللاعبين الأفارقة بصورة عامة - يعني داخل وخارج أفريقيا. يمكنك الرجوع للنسخة الإنجليزية لتأكيد ذلك. رغم رأينا في الزناطير، نهنئ كاريكا والرياضيين بصورة عامة بهذا الإنجاز غير المسبوق للاعب سوداني



اذا فعلا القائمة الاولى تشمل افضل الافارقة بصورة عامة داخل وخارج القارة اذن لاداعي لقائمة اخرى للمحليين لان السيد مدثر كاريكا هو الوحيد في القائمة الاولى من المحليين وبهذا يصبح هو افضل لاعب محلي افريقي لذلك وجب عليهم الغاء القائمة الثانية
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Kajouma
					

هذا النص مقتبس من النص الإنجليزي بموقع الكاف ويثبت صحة الترجمة سواء أكان المترجم زنطورا أم غيره

Herewith the top 10 nominees for the two categories; African Player of the Year 2015 and African Player of the Year (Based in Africa) 2015.
The winner will be decided by votes of the Coaches or Technical Directors of the National Associations affiliated to CAF.
The awards gala will be held on Thursday, 7 January 2016 in Abuja, Nigeria.


African Player of the
André Ayew (Ghana & Swansea)
Aymen Abdennour (Tunisia & Valencia)
Mudather Eltaib Ibrahim ‘Karika’ (Sudan & El Hilal)
Mohamed Salah (Egypt & Roma)
Pierre-Emerick Aubameyang (Gabon & Borussia Dortmund)
Sadio Mané (Senegal & Southampton)
Serge Aurier (Cote d’Ivoire & Paris Saint Germain)
Sofiane Feghouli (Algeria & Valencia)
Yacine Brahimi ( Algeria & Porto)
Yaya Touré (Cote d’Ivoire & Manchester City)



يا خوي نفسك ما يقوم ساي
القائمتين ما محتاجة تفسير لنص انجليزي او فرنسي
بالعربي وبالانجليزي وبالهوساوي زاتو
قائمة لافضل لاعب بالدوريات الافريقية
والاخري بالدوريات التي تلعب خارج افريقيا
لا مجال لاجتهاد هنا مع شيئ واضح
...
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدوي الشريف
					

اذا فعلا القائمة الاولى تشمل افضل الافارقة بصورة عامة داخل وخارج القارة اذن لاداعي لقائمة اخرى للمحليين لان السيد مدثر كاريكا هو الوحيد في القائمة الاولى من المحليين وبهذا يصبح هو افضل لاعب محلي افريقي لذلك وجب عليهم الغاء القائمة الثانية



كاجوما بيفسر بعين لا نري بها نحن يا بدوي
الامر واضح لا يحتاج لاجتهاد
وجود مدثر في القائمتين ربما عن طريق الخطأ او لربما بايدي جلفوط قذر ووسخ
..
وتم مراسلة الكاف لاستجلاء الأمر
...
*

----------


## golden

*والله انا محتار توقعت العقرب في قائمة الثلاثة الاوائل فلم اجده حتى في العشرة .. معقولة يختارو خضروف المغربي الضعيف الاداء وفرحات الجزايري اللاعب البديل والفاشل كريكا . سبحان الله
                        	*

----------


## golden

*كاريكا تمومة في قايمة  لاعب افريقيا داخل القارة محليا وهذه القايمة لايتم اختيار افضل لاعب افريقي منها وليس كما بدأ ينشره الجلافيط الان بانه ضمن افضل عشرة افريقيا هنا خباثة اعلام الجلافيط سيصور للمشجع البسيط بان كاريكا ضمن قايمة افضل عشرة افريقيا .
                        	*

----------


## Kajouma

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

يا خوي نفسك ما يقوم ساي
القائمتين ما محتاجة تفسير لنص انجليزي او فرنسي
بالعربي وبالانجليزي وبالهوساوي زاتو
قائمة لافضل لاعب بالدوريات الافريقية
والاخري بالدوريات التي تلعب خارج افريقيا
لا مجال لاجتهاد هنا مع شيئ واضح
...



يا زول الله لا جاب قومة النفس ولا البقوِّم النفس. كل ما في الأمر هو تبرئة الزناطير من التهمة وإثبات الشرف العظيم للاعب الخلوق كاريكا وتشريفة لكرتنا التعبانة. ولكن موقع الكاف بكل لغاته يذكر اسم كاريكا كأحد أفضل اللاعبين الأفارقة وكذلك تداولت القنوات الرياضية العالمية مثل فوكس سوكر الخبر.
نتمنى أن يصدق الخبر لنتفاخر بأن هناك لاعب سوداني رشح لجائزة أفضل لاعب أفريقي داخل وخارج القارة وكذلك لجائزة أفضل لاعب افريقي يلعب داخلها
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Kajouma
					

يا زول الله لا جاب قومة النفس ولا البقوِّم النفس. كل ما في الأمر هو تبرئة الزناطير من التهمة وإثبات الشرف العظيم للاعب الخلوق كاريكا وتشريفة لكرتنا التعبانة. ولكن موقع الكاف بكل لغاته يذكر اسم كاريكا كأحد أفضل اللاعبين الأفارقة وكذلك تداولت القنوات الرياضية العالمية مثل فوكس سوكر الخبر.
نتمنى أن يصدق الخبر لنتفاخر بأن هناك لاعب سوداني رشح لجائزة أفضل لاعب أفريقي داخل وخارج القارة وكذلك لجائزة أفضل لاعب افريقي يلعب داخلها



الخبر مؤكد ليس صادق حتي وان كان هنالك شك لا اتمني ان يصدق باي حال هذا شيئ
وكرتنا لا يشرفها لاعب زنطوري ولا دخل لنا بشخصه واخلاقه ما يهمنا هو لونيته
الشيئ الاخر بكل المعايير كاريكا ليس بافضل من بكري ولا من جابسون ولا كوفية ولا حتي مصعب عمر
ان صح وجوده فعليا ولم يكن عن طريق الخطأ ولا المحاباة
فيكون الكاف حينها ليس له اي معيار لاختيار افضل اللاعبين وانما عن طريق الاختيار العشوائي
..
لا يهم ان تتناول الوكالات الخبر فنحن همنا المصداقية والشفافية
ولا يشرفنا ان يتم اختيار لاعب مريخي حتي وهو ليس اهل للاختيار
افريقيا وطننا الكبير اي لاعب فيها يشرفنا حتي ولو كان مصرياً
...
*

----------


## RED DEVIL

*افريقيا وطننا الكبير اي لاعب فيها يشرفنا حتي ولو كان مصرياً
..................................................  ....
!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*كاريكا لا يستحق ان يكون افضل لاعب فى الدورى السودانى فكيف يكون ضمن افضل لاعب فى افريقيا ..... تكرار الاسم فى القائمتين يؤكد بلادة من قام بانزال الخبر
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

كاريكا لا يستحق ان يكون افضل لاعب فى الدورى السودانى فكيف يكون ضمن افضل لاعب فى افريقيا ..... تكرار الاسم فى القائمتين يؤكد بلادة من قام بانزال الخبر



فعلاً بلادة وزنطرة يا حلفاوي

...
*

----------


## golden

*قايمة المحليين  (‏based in africa‏) التي بها كاريكا لاتنافس على افضل لاعب افريقي .. اي لاعب في هذه القايمة فقد فرصته في لقب افضل لاعب افريقي تلقائيا .. افضل لاعب افريقي يتم اختياره من القايمة الاولى .
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*كاريكا لاعب لا اخلاق له البتة
هل شاهدتم حين أطلق لهم الفاضل ابوشنب العنان وهم مهزومين من المريخ 
كيف تصرف كاريكا فى تلك المباراة؟
كان يضع الكرة للركنية خارج القوس بمتر
كررها فى اكثر من ثلاث مرات على مرأى من رجل الراية والحكم
حتى احرز الهلال التعادل وانهى الزنطور ابوشنب بعده مباشرة المباراة
إن نسيتم يامن أطلقتم عليه صفة الخلوق
فذاكرة المريخ لا تنسى
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Kajouma
					

يا زول الله لا جاب قومة النفس ولا البقوِّم النفس. كل ما في الأمر هو تبرئة الزناطير من التهمة وإثبات الشرف العظيم للاعب الخلوق كاريكا وتشريفة لكرتنا التعبانة. ولكن موقع الكاف بكل لغاته يذكر اسم كاريكا كأحد أفضل اللاعبين الأفارقة وكذلك تداولت القنوات الرياضية العالمية مثل فوكس سوكر الخبر.
نتمنى أن يصدق الخبر لنتفاخر بأن هناك لاعب سوداني رشح لجائزة أفضل لاعب أفريقي داخل وخارج القارة وكذلك لجائزة أفضل لاعب افريقي يلعب داخلها




اتمنى براك يا اخوي
زول بتمنى معاك ما في
كلام مرهف صاح

كاريكا عمل شنو 

2015

انجازه شنو بس شان نعرف
هداف
صنع اهداف
تاثيره شنو
خلينا من لجنة
هو اي زول قال ايك بخش اللجان دي كفؤ

الكاف عامل زي حكومة الكيزان

كلةمن هب ودب ممكن يختار وممكن ينشر

طاريكا دا احسن منه حارسهم
او قالو الحارس كام هضمناها
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*ملاحظة محررالكاف هذه دونتها منذ وقت بعيد

وكنت استغرب وقتها...وخفت ان أكون مندفع بحبي للزعيم

فلقد كنت اتابع معظم الصحف العربية وبالاخص الجزائرية منها والعالمية وكذلك القنوات الفضائية

هنالك شبه اجماع علي أن الزعيم يقدم متعة كرة القدم ويخطو بثبات نحو اللقب

وان فرقة الهلال لا تقدم ما يشفع لها بالاستمرار حتي تلك المرحلة المتقدمة

وعندما اطالع موقع الكاف اري العجب العجاب من تفخيم وتعظيم لانجاز هلالي لم يحدث

ومرور كراما علي فن ومتعة من قبل الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالغت يا كاجوما كاريكا شنو الببقى عالمي مع اعظم اللاعبين الافارقة في الدوريات العالمية
ابو تريكة الذهبي مادخل في قائمة زي دي طوال فترة لعبه مع الاهلي رغم وصوله لكاس العالم للاندية 3 مرات

كاريكا انجازاته شنو حتى مع هلاله هداف ما وصل ليها

دي اخبار غير حقيقية ومعروف ايادي العلالاب الطويلة في الكاف بدءا من قرن شطه وحتى مجدي شمس الدين 

ممكن ياتي 500 لاعب افريقي بارز في الدوريات العالمية كاريكا ضلهم مابقيف معاهو

ممكن في الدوريات المحلية والقارية بشرط يمون المدينة هداف الابطال معاهو
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعدين الأمنيات دي تكون لمنتخبنا الوطني وليس للاعب هلالابي

لا هم بيتمنوا لينا خير
ولا نحنا بتمنى ليهم
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*انا لي وجهة نظر اخري

فلا أود ان يشطب اسم كاريكا من القائمة

ولكن ماهي المعايير التي يتم علي اساسها التقييم

اي معايير توضع ستجد نفسها مضطرة لوضع اربعة علي الاقل من المريخ ان لم يكن كل الفريق

بكري المدينة- علاء الدين يوسف- امير كمال- جابسون سلمون

اي فرد منهم يستحق ان يوضع اسمه فيها

ولكن قرن شطة الذي اعترف ان المريخ بيلعب كورة احسن من برشلونة واخرون في الكاف من الصعب عليهم تجاوز ميولاتهم العمياء

ان تكون في اتحاد قاري مفرخ للمبدعين مثل الكاف يتطلب منك ان تكون حياديا ونزيها او لترحل وتترك مكانا لاخرين اكثر نزاهة منك
                        	*

----------


## متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

كاريكا لا يستحق ان يكون افضل لاعب فى الدورى السودانى فكيف يكون ضمن افضل لاعب فى افريقيا ..... تكرار الاسم فى القائمتين يؤكد بلادة من قام بانزال الخبر



22222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222  22222222
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*لو كان كاريكا  يستحق مافي مشكلة


ياخ دا  مايخش  قائمة الالف  خليكم من عشرة
                        	*

----------


## abufulla

*لكم التحية احبائى
ثمة ملاحظه الاسم الوحيد المكرر هو كاريكا يعنى ذلك المزور يقول انة الاحسن
افضل لاعب افريقي

افضل 10

اندريه ايو (غانا , سوانزي)

ايمن عبد النور ( تونس, فالنسيا)

مدثر الطيب ابراهيم " كاريكا" ( السودان, الهلال)

محمد صلاح ( مصر, روما)

بيير ايمريك اوبيمينج ( الجابون, بروسيا دورتموند)

ساديو ماني (السنغال, ساوزهمبتون)

سيرج اورير (ساحل العاج, باريس سان جيرمان)

سفيان الفيجولي ( الجزائر, فالنسيا)

يس ابراهيمي (الجزائر, بورتو) 

يايا توريه ( كوت دي فوار, مانشستر سيتي)









افضل لاعب افريقي - داخل القارة

افضل 10



عبد العظيم خضروف (المغرب, المغرب التطواني)

بغداد بونجاح ( الجزائر, النجم الساحلي)

فيليب ايفونو (غنيا الاستوائية, اورلاندو بيراتس)

كيرميت اراسموس ( جنوب افريقيا, اورلاندو بايرتس)

مبوانا ساماتا (تنزانيا, تي بي مازيمبي)

محمد مفتاح (الجزائر, اتحاد العاصمة الجزائري)

مدثر الطيب ابراهيم " كاريكا" ( السودان, الهلال)

روبيرت كديابا (الكونغو الديمقراطية, تي بي مازيمبي)

روجر اسالي (كوت دي فوار, تي بي مازيمبي)

زين الدين فرحات (الجزائر, اتحاد العاصمة الجزائري)
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*اندريه ايو (غانا , سوانزي)

ايمن عبد النور ( تونس, فالنسيا)

مدثر الطيب ابراهيم " كاريكا" ( السودان, الهلال)

محمد صلاح ( مصر, روما)

بيير ايمريك اوبيمينج ( الجابون, بروسيا دورتموند)

ساديو ماني (السنغال, ساوزهمبتون)

سيرج اورير (ساحل العاج, باريس سان جيرمان)

سفيان الفيجولي ( الجزائر, فالنسيا)

يس ابراهيمي (الجزائر, بورتو) 

يايا توريه ( كوت دي فوار, مانشستر سيتي)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه قمة الغباء  يعني السودان  دولة المقر ومحترف في  دولة الهلال  
  يكونوا   فاكرين اللاعب غير سوداني ؟؟؟؟؟ برضو ما  بتجي
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*يا جماعة المسالة واضحة فبركة
ارجعوا للقامة الاولي قبل فترة كاريكا ما كان موجود فى القاسمة التانية للاعبين داخل القارة
شوفو لينا عنوان الكاف نرسل ليهم رسالة زى وشهم
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*كاريكا الوحيد الذى ورد لقبه مع أسمه 
يا ترى الكاف بيتعامل مع الألقاب
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Kajouma
					

يا زول الله لا جاب قومة النفس ولا البقوِّم النفس. كل ما في الأمر هو تبرئة الزناطير من التهمة وإثبات الشرف العظيم للاعب الخلوق كاريكا وتشريفة لكرتنا التعبانة. ولكن موقع الكاف بكل لغاته يذكر اسم كاريكا كأحد أفضل اللاعبين الأفارقة وكذلك تداولت القنوات الرياضية العالمية مثل فوكس سوكر الخبر.
نتمنى أن يصدق الخبر لنتفاخر بأن هناك لاعب سوداني رشح لجائزة أفضل لاعب أفريقي داخل وخارج القارة وكذلك لجائزة أفضل لاعب افريقي يلعب داخلها




و متين كان كاريكا افضل من لاعب المريخ بكري المدينة ؟ 

قوووووول كاريكا سودانى يعنى شنو ؟ 

قول كاريكا بطريقة او باخرى وجد نفسه فى القائمة فهل تظن انو مثلا (انا) و اعوذ بالله من كلمة انا اقول دا سودانى بيشرفنا ؟
                        	*

----------

